# PES 2012: Euro 2012 Addon veröffentlicht!



## Shadow_Man (9. Juni 2012)

*PES 2012: Euro 2012 Addon veröffentlicht!*

Hallo liebe Fussballfreunde!

Die PES Community hat mal wieder großartige Arbeit abgeliefert und macht es uns nun möglich, die Euro 2012 auch in PES spielen zu können:

*



			PESEdit.com EURO 2012 Patch Add-on - Released!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Features:*
> 
> 
> Adboards: Correct adboards with official sponsor brandings
> ...


Um das nutzen zu können, braucht ihr den *PESEdit.com 2012 Patch 3.4 *

und das* PESEdit.com EURO 2012 Patch Add-on*


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2012)

Cool - aber mal ne kurze Frage: ich hab den PESEdit.com-Patch 2.8 oder so - kann ich dann trotzdem meine Meisterliga-Spielstand problemlos weiterspielen? ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Cool - aber mal ne kurze Frage: ich hab den PESEdit.com-Patch 2.8 oder so - kann ich dann trotzdem meine Meisterliga-Spielstand problemlos weiterspielen? ^^


 
Normalerweise geht das. Bei dir ist aber schon ein großer Versionsunterschied, deswegen bin ich mir da nicht sicher. Haste den Patch 2.8 denn noch irgendwo gespeichert? Dann könntest nämlich den neuen ausprobieren und wenn's nicht geht, eben wieder zurück zu Patch 2.8...
Und am besten auch die Speicherstände sichern


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juni 2012)

Für das Euro 2012 Addon gibt's nun das Update auf Version 1.1:



> *Update 1.1 Released!*
> 
> *New Features:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2012)

Das Update 1.2 ist erschienen:



> *Update 1.2 Released!*
> 
> *New Features:*
> 
> ...


----------

